# I caught my 1st lake run brown!



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

This past weekend in PA! I was shaking!


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sick catch brah


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

AWESOME WOW

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Thats sweet! Must have felt great reeling it in!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

That's a beauty

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

sweetness!!!

-KSU


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

nice fish and I see he is wearing some tail jewlery!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice fish....congrats


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

That's one niceeeeeeeeeeeee catch....


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Sweeeeet!! Txt me the story kid.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Awesome catch! I bet that was a blast!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Even though you showed me the pic Saturday I'm still in awe of that fish! I neeeed to get me one of them!!


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Just give a few bullets on what you were using, etc.

Way to go!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Didn't you get him on eggs?


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

awesome! nice catch


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

I actually got him on one of my special jigs, straight 10 lb. mono, "wide water" I might have crapped my pants when I first saw it roll, I was shaking while fighting it!

Thanks for a the comments, it sure was a fish of a lifetime!


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Great looking Brown buddy!


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice catch Mario, looks like those PA Browns are growing nicely.

C510I


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey Mario greg told me about your great catch...Thats one great brown... Next time you guys go up maybe I'll be their to get one too... Greg really thinks youre a phenom and hes right... good job and good luck man... Dustin


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

salmon king said:


> Hey Mario greg told me about your great catch...Thats one great brown... Next time you guys go up maybe I'll be their to get one too... Greg really thinks youre a phenom and hes right... good job and good luck man... Dustin


haha thanks! you know greg?


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Steelhead Fever said:


> haha thanks! you know greg?


Yeah Greg and I fish alot together for smallmouth , largemouth , and steelhead......


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

Man, these should be the average size for those first PA brown stockings. I cannot wait to crush them on Elk. Next year, I'll stick around and won't have to go to NY for Brownies.. Congrats OP!


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Chef T said:


> Next year, I'll stick around and won't have to go to NY for Brownies.. Congrats OP!


Oak Orchard will miss you, come back, come back to NY. We'll save you a spot on the overcrowded river, come back.......

Nice catch.....


----------

